# Got jumped in a hick(ass) town.



## Hazardoussix6six (Jul 25, 2017)

So first of all this did not happen while I was traveling. 
Happened in my home town actually, About 2-3weeks ago. 

So details are a bit fuzzy *insert copious amounts of alcohol here* but here's a jist of it.

Little background on the town. Lawrenceburg,IN located about 40 miles west of cincinnati,OH. Right by the river where Ohio indiana and kentucky borders all meet. Highly conservative, red area. Corn Dixie flags big trucks you know the type....'Good ole boy's' sorta town. Consequently I stick out and always have like a sore thumb stuck in a sheep's ass.

So I'm at one of only 2 bars in the city. Minding my own talking bicycles with the local bike store owner. Bunch of whiskeyd up shit kickers come in late ,1amish. The first of the 3 sees my vest...typical dirty kid vest had it for years never washed patches etc... instantly feel the bad vibes ,but ignore. Made eye contact nodded went about my business. 
Well they continue on the next hour downing shots of....fireball...and loudly talking shit to each other about me. I ignore and they finally leave.
Didn't give them much thought, so I killed a few more pbrs and it's closing time. Take a piss and head for the door, this is when shit gets fuzzy.
Soon as I open the door I see the first one swing something stick pole idk, cracks me in the ribs. I instantly hunched forward clutching at my side when the second one hits me in the face,right eye, and the third throws a boot that connects near the same spot. Another hit to the side of my head again as I hit the ground, an one more kick to the ribs as I lay there. Judging from the amount of bruises i know i missed some of the blows...these r just the ones i can recall.Next thing I hear is the large diesel they piled into turbo spool up and some yelling as they sped off.

Made for a very shitty night at my squat. My house is ten miles from the bar. So i built a squat shack halfway on the bank of the river. For nights I don't feel up to the pedal. 

Here's a pic of my face next day. 












I do not know any of the people, I left this town in 2008 and returned in april this year. I'll assume it's the same shit head r ednecks I grew up with.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 25, 2017)

Dude, I hate going to the cops, but this is an instance where I would find out who those mother fuckers were, and press charges. Fuck that.

That, or....find out where they live and take each one out one by one at night....


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jul 25, 2017)

Damn dude that's b.s. can't stand people like that. I come from the same type of tpwn


----------



## Tude (Jul 25, 2017)

Dam that sucks  Sorry about that!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 25, 2017)

ouch!

at least it sounds like they didnt break yer ribs, and broken ribs are 100x worse then a busted face. keep yer head up man.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'm good though.
Been a few weeks now all healed up cept for some scars. Ribs are still a little sore.
I thought about police action, but one I know the bar has no cameras, so no help there. Two I couldn't tell ya a single thing about them except one had blonde hair and they all wore boots. 3 the truck was a dark colored diesel...every truck in town is a diesel pickup lol.

Four if ibwouldbof retaliated i would of gone 'too far' and ended up in jail. Instead I'll happily leave town and get back to the life I love!


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Jul 25, 2017)

Coywolf said:


> Dude, I hate going to the cops, but this is an instance where I would find out who those mother fuckers were, and press charges. Fuck that.
> 
> That, or....find out where they live and take each one out one by one at night....



Im more of a second option kinda guy. Dont take em out, but attack what they love. Every redneck loves their truck. Buncha sugar in the fuel tank wouldve made it for me. Maybe a smashed window or 2...

Fuck the pigs.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Jul 26, 2017)

I leave town tmrw so didn't want to jeopardize any of my summer plans. They've never left this small town. They are the ones losing out overall in life. Fuck them


----------



## kokomojoe (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm from Indiana and definitely know the type


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Jul 28, 2017)

kokomojoe said:


> I'm from Indiana and definitely know the type


Where from kokomo?


I'll assume kokomo after second look lol


----------



## Roxannefartz (Jul 28, 2017)

I'd jump your bones


----------



## kokomojoe (Jul 28, 2017)

Hazardoussix6six said:


> Where from kokomo?


Nah greenwood actually


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Jul 28, 2017)

You b quiet roxxane ; )

Never heard of Greenwood, I'm from south eastern corner.


----------



## sheepflip (Jul 29, 2017)

Shitty. You probably live more in a day than they do in a year, so there's that at least.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Jul 30, 2017)

Do you happen to have a maintenance man who's Chinese? If so you simply need to paint his fence, wash his classic cars, and find a shower costume for Halloween. You'll be Whooping some ass in no time.


----------



## Joe Btfsplk (Jul 31, 2017)

Hold on there. Urban Legend. Sugar in a gasoline or diesel fuel tank will not wrack havoc.


http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1587/does-putting-sugar-in-the-gas-tank-wreck-a-cars-engine


"Now, if you REALLY want to put someone out of commission, sand in the oil fill tube is the ticket. Once the sand gets sucked up by the oil pump, it will score the pistons and the chambers and make the engine scrap. I do not advocate or recommend doing this, as it is extremely illegal and you probably don't want to go to jail. But then again, I don't know you. Here's hoping your interest in this is strictly academic."


http://www.snopes.com/autos/grace/sugar.asp


----------

